# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  شايب يودع 500

## قطرة عطاء

*قصة لشايب يودع 500 يوميا في البنك لمدة شهرين* 
*استغرب موظف البنك من قدوم هذا الرجل الكبير يوميا للبنك منذ شهرين ليودع 500 ريال يوميا**فذهب الموظف لمدير الفرع فأخبره عن قصة هذا الشايب**فقال المدير لعله يفتكر ان الايداع مثل السحب من الصراف وان الحد الأعلى للإيداع هو 500 كما هو في السحب اليومي**فقال المدير للموظف اذا جاك بكره خله يمر علىّ ..**جاء الشايب على موعده اليومي**وقال له الموظف مر على المدير**فقال الشايب :خير - ومر على المدير..**المدير:* *ما قصة ال 500 ريال اليومية ؟**لو كان عندك مبلغ كبير تقدر تودعه مرة واحدة ..**الشايب:* *ماعندي مبلغ كبير وهاذي الخمسة اكسبها يوميا.**المدير:* *عندك محلات يعني ؟**الشايب:* *لا.. بل اني أراهن يوميا من 500 و أكسب الرهان.**المدير:** كيف ؟**الشايب :* *طيب انت تراهني ألحين من 500 اني أبوس عيني ؟**المدير:* *أراهنك**فإذا بعينه تركيب أخرجها وباسها فكسب 500 من المدير الذي استشاط غيظا**الشايب:* *تراهني مرة ثانية اني اعض أذني ؟**طمر المدير على اذني الشايب يشوف هي تركيب أو لا .. لقى أذنه صج ماهي تركيب**المدير:** أراهنك**طلع الشايب طقم الأسنان وعض أذنه ..**المهم أخذ من المدير 1000 وراح الشايب..**وفي اليوم التالي راح المدير للموظف وقال له اذا جاك الشايب خله يمر عليّ..* *جاء الشايب ... وقال له الموظف مر على المدير يبيك ..**دخل الشايب على المدير**المدير:* *ياخي حرام عليك .. أنت ضحكت علي أمس وأخذت فلوسي بدون وجه حق**الشايب:* *طيب تراهني ؟**واذا فزت أنت أعطيك فلوسك وفوقها 500**واذا فزت أنا مابي منك شي**فكر المدير**ووجد العرض مغري**في الحالتين مو خسران ...**المدير:** موافق**الشايب:* *تراهني إن سروالك الداخلي أزرق ؟**المدير:* *فزت عليك سروالي أبيض**الشايب:* *خلني اشوفه**المدير فصخ ملابسه -* *وقال:* *شوفه أبيض ... عطني الفلوس**ضحك الشايب -**قال المدير:* *وش اللي يضحك ؟**الشايب* *:* *أنا أصلا مراهن كل موظفين البنك على اني افصخك ملابسك**بـخمسين ألف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا شاهدناها مع دريد لحام

----------

